# GEETECH MODEL CT-150E (joiner)



## Splinter Sprinter (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello All!

I'm new to woodworking and have been purchasing used equipment lately. Does anyone have any reviews on this piece of equipment? I can find any information on it other than it's made it Taiwan, which I'm not thrilled about. I'm asking because I see one on Craigslist for $150.

Roman


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

I have the 8" Geetech jointer, and I have no complaints. Very solid machine. Dunno about the 6inch. 
I wouldn't worry about it 'being from Taiwan'...
take a look at the companies whom Geetech builds for:
http://www.geetech.com.tw/sp.html


----------

